

How We Built Our Real-Time, Location-Based Urban Geofencing Game - caseorganic
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2011/09/29/building-a-real-time-location-based-urban-geofencing-game-with-socket-io-redis-node-js-and-sinatra-synchrony/

======
rosshere
Yep - that's cool...

------
ZipCordManiac
Pretty cool!

